# 1.5'x3' cabinet- what size light and fan?



## Java (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am trying to set up a cabinet that I have. It's 1.5x3' and about 5.5' tall. What size light should I get? I was planning on a 250w hps/mh but I wonder if a 400w would work? It will be in the basement where temps are usually around 60 deg F.

Also what kind/ size fan should I get? I know it kind of depends on lighting. The less noise and the smaller the better.

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 4, 2011)

While a 250W will do that space fine, if you think you can deal with the heat, you may want to go with a 400W HPS.  For ventilation, a 4" centrifuge fan (Eclipse, Can, Vortex, etc).  You will want to get a speed controller for the fan.  I would recommend getting an aircooled hood or a cooltube.


----------

